
Webcam was invented to check coffee levels without walking to the breakroom - palakzat
https://brdct.app/l3kBxYVxHfv5
======
stkai
Not too long after that was _Tabatha 's days at work_, which still has an
archive!

[https://www.media.mit.edu/memorial/martin/snaps/](https://www.media.mit.edu/memorial/martin/snaps/)

------
gunkaarsingh17
One of the most important inventions ever was invented due to laziness.
Amazing!

~~~
Fjolsvith
By the person who was too lazy to fail.

------
slowhand09
The Internet Coffee Pot Server...

